# Newbie needs answers



## 6stringnut (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok I am from the USA. I have manager to get myself in some trouble with the people who collect income tax. There is no possible way for me to pay back what I owe.
So here are my questions.
1. Has anyone else left the good old USA for this reason?

2. Can the long arm of the government of the USA reach across the sea and snatch me back?

3. How often do I have to leave Thailand to keep a visa active?

4. Is there a way I can just stay in Thailand without leaving?

5. Can I become a citizen of Thailand?

6. I have skills can I work in Thailand and make any money?
I know this is a touchy subject and if you just want to answer me in personal messages that will be cool.

Really could use some help with this. I would rather die an old man in another country than to die in prison in the USA

Many Thanks

ReD:fingerscrossed:


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Short answers:

1. Has anyone else left the good old USA for this reason? Yes

2. Can the long arm of the government of the USA reach across the sea and snatch me back? Yes

3. How often do I have to leave Thailand to keep a visa active? depends on the visa you have.

4. Is there a way I can just stay in Thailand without leaving? No. 

5. Can I become a citizen of Thailand? Yes.

6. I have skills can I work in Thailand and make any money? Yes.

Questions have longer complicated answers. Read through this forum. Permission to legally stay in Thailand for long term is possible but problematic. 

Go to a Thailand Embassy website (google Royal Thai Embassy) and investigate non-immigrant visas to see what is available.

Good luck, but, many other countries are probably a better fit.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I think the OP has quite a serious problem here. When it comes to passport renewal (if not 'snatched back' before), you almost certainly will not get a new passport, and will have very few alternatives open to you.

Moving to a country where the US have no friends is an option I guess, but you would still have the problem of the passport renewal, and would have to figure a way of working round that issue.

The only 'real' option I would imagine is to find the money to pay back what you owe, alas I don't think you will be able to do that in Thailand very easily, and can't offer any solutions.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Find a good lawyer who can negotiate with the IRS on your behalf. If you are short on funds, the local legal aid society or bar association should be able to recommend a lawyer who works either for free or for a nominal cost. The IRS will examine your financial situation, and if they determine that you truly cannot pay what you owe, the lawyer can negotiate a much reduced settlement, and perhaps even a payment plan.

If, however, your problems involve more than just non-payment, such as failing to file, etc., then you face a much harder road, as such matters could potentially involve criminal prosecution.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Wayward Wind said:


> Find a good lawyer who can negotiate with the IRS on your behalf. If you are short on funds, the local legal aid society or bar association should be able to recommend a lawyer who works either for free or for a nominal cost. The IRS will examine your financial situation, and if they determine that you truly cannot pay what you owe, the lawyer can negotiate a much reduced settlement, and perhaps even a payment plan.
> 
> If, however, your problems involve more than just non-payment, such as failing to file, etc., then you face a much harder road, as such matters could potentially involve criminal prosecution.


The OP has been minimalist in details so it's hard to know the real circumstances. I am guessing there are funds available to pay the owed debt, how else could they live here? so can only conclude it is a case of not wanting to pay to be able to stay in another country, which of course could be considered as tax evasion.

This seems pretty odd to me, on the surface of it, without more details.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

neilr said:


> The OP has been minimalist in details so it's hard to know the real circumstances. I am guessing there are funds available to pay the owed debt, how else could they live here? so can only conclude it is a case of not wanting to pay to be able to stay in another country, which of course could be considered as tax evasion.
> 
> This seems pretty odd to me, on the surface of it, without more details.


He indicates that there is no way he can pay what he owes to the IRS; if that is verifiable, then the IRS might well be amenable to a reduction (which can sometimes be substantial) and even a payment plan. A consult with a lawyer who has dealt with the local IRS office should provide solid info.

But you and the other posters are correct - taking off to Thailand is not a solution.


----------



## 6stringnut (Dec 27, 2013)

stednick said:


> Short answers:
> 
> 1. Has anyone else left the good old USA for this reason? Yes
> 
> ...


What countries do you feel would be more suitable? What have you heard about 
Guatemala??


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Use care in your decision making*

6stringnut:

Haven’t been to Guatemala, been in the area but not in the country. Unless I had spent a considerable amount of time in Guatemala, I would not be able to advise you about the country.

The old adage “you get what you pay for” applies fairly well to your current situation. You are asking about a complex situation involving money, expatriation and legal issues. I would not accept any of the free advice you may receive from an on-line forum as anything other than “cheap talk”, with little or no value. 

Realize that only you will suffer any consequences resulting from your actions and the path you choose to take. 

In your shoes, I would pay for consultation with a lawyer to investigate any and all options that may be available to you. It will be money well spend if only to satisfy yourself that your analysis of the situation is correct.

Good luck and use care in your decision making. Continue your investigation and choose wisely.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy New Year all.

Given that you possibly don't have any substantial savings, I am unsure how you will survive in Thailand. I don't know what skills you have, but in general it is not that easy to find work, if you are not good/fluent at Thai. I am not even sure if you can get a teaching job easily. There are companies that can give bogus work permits, but I won't trust them myself. 

Forgive me for saying this, could this be a bit of a knee-jerk reaction? How can you be so sure Thailand or anywhere else will be better for you than the USA? Have you been to Thailand recently? I am a Thai but I have not lived in Thailand permanently for over 12 years; Thailand I know now is in no way as nice as Thailand I knew back then. Unfortunately, I have never been to the US, so I cannot make any comparision myself. 

If you can be sure that your passport will always be renewed in Thailand and that you can find a source of income, I think that you can make a nice life in Thailand. 

A bit off the topic:

I don't know your religion, I can only say that sometimes, in Thailand, when some men feel utterly defeated, they become Buddhist monks. Practically, that provides food, shelter, and some medical care for life. Spiritually, they might find what they need. Socially, they can give something back to the communities that have 'adopted' them. I am, in no way, trying to convert you. I am not a fanatical Buddhist. Entering the monkhood for a while or for good is just a way of life in Thailand, that is all. But if you are this way inclined, it could be an option. But it means no dinners, no alcohol and no sex at all time. You will also be expected to study Buddhism and do monk chores such as meditation, chanting for weddings and funerals, etc.


----------

